# Fog Machine Help Please



## jwitchy65 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok so I have a small fog machine and everything is working, heat, pump, etc. the only problem is when the kids put everything away last year they didn't empty the fluid out of it. So now the black tube at the bottom of the reservoir has turned to mush and won't allow the fluid thru. does anyone know if i can bypass the reservoir, buy attaching a longer tube to the intake of the machine and dropping the other end into a container of fluid? Will that work? Please help Halloween is just around to corner!!! :zombie::jol:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't know, but it cant hurt to try.


----------



## Skiddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Worked on my 400 watt fogger. The reservoir started to leak so I just put the feed tube into a jar of fog juice.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I do it all the time.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know why you couldn't. Might have to experiment a bit with the height of the fog fluid container vs the height of the machine. You'll probably want to keep the two pretty close as the fog machine pump might not be able to pull fluid up a long way.

Unless you specifically want a bigger reservoir, you could probably just replace the tubing, too. Sounds like they might have got a bad batch of tubing. I've had my el cheapo fogger for a good 10-12 years, always stored with what ever fluid happens to be in it (or sometimes I'll even top it off, then store it). Knock on wood, but so far, so good!


----------

